# what varity apple is this



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

when I was a kid my granny in western ky grew an apple she called a june apple. it was white when it was ripe, and was a flattened shape. it had a good sweet taste. I'd love to have one if I knew what they were called.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

The only white apple I know is called "Alaska" and was developed by the Etters (same people who created the Waltana.) It was an offspring of Bedfordshire Foundling which is not white as far as I can tell. 
I doubt that Alaska made it out your way but who knows- it was marketed at one point.


I ran into this link http://www.bighorsecreekfarm.com/descriptions2.htm
while checking further- it seems it may be helpful to you. Good luck- I love old apples.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Was it yellow transparent, good when picked early but got pithy quickly....James

http://adamapples.blogspot.com/2010/07/yellow-transparent.html


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

jwal10 said:


> Was it yellow transparent, good when picked early but got pithy quickly....James
> 
> http://adamapples.blogspot.com/2010/07/yellow-transparent.html


right color but wrong shape. the apples I remember were flattened on both top and bottom, almost the shape of a wheel of cheese


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Small apple that ripened very early and red. Yep know exactly what you mean, my parents had one in chicken yard when I was kid. First apple to ripen and tasty to eat, but didnt keep at all.

A few sellers have it and you can get scion wood for it. Its a favorite from my childhood but sort of an afterthought as I dont think it would do that well here in Arkansas. I'll probably get some scion wood and graft a branch someday if I live that long. But lot other varieties I want to try first.

Yellow Transparent is an old renamed Russian variety. Its great for applesauce and other cooking uses, not an eating apple.

Here is a link I have to place that sells June apple tree. http://www.johnsonnursery.com/FRUIT PAGES/APPLES.htm


Edit: Oopsie, I wasnt paying attention, saw June Apple and assumed... I guess any and all early apples got called "June" apples or "transparents" by those that couldnt think of their name... I have no idea of any apple that is white when ripe. There are pale yellow and pale green apples but dont know any white ones.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Unlikely but???



> Cheshunt Pippin	1864	Mid season
> 
> George Paul&#8217;s nursery. A medium sized, flattish, white skinned apple with red streaks and a red flush. Soft fleshed. Last recorded in 1895


http://www.applesandorchards.org.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=85&Itemid=107


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/fruit/msg1008415914863.html



> ate an Antonovka Apple while in Russia clip this post email this post what is this?
> see most clipped and recent clippings
> 
> Posted by kurtg MD (My Page) on Tue, Oct 2, 07 at 8:41
> ...


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Seeding-Propagation-733/Heritage-apple-propagation-seed.htm



> When I first saw it I couldn't believe it was an apple tree, but there were the ripening fruit up in the branches. I've already rooted a cutting from one of the branches, but, just for experimentation sake, now that it's the autumn and the apples are ripe (*white-skinned with pinkish-red patches* - delicious!)


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

http://books.google.com/books?id=Ix...onepage&q=white apple flattened fruit&f=false 
or maybe this:http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...5B9D68C374FC552074337C5&first=121&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you think that your apples were flattened because of this disease.

http://swiftsgardeningblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/flat-apple-virus.html


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe a Juneeating Apple, see May Apple description and photo.
http://www.bighorsecreekfarm.com/descriptions3.htm

also refered to as geniting apple
http://www.crookedlakereview.com/articles/34_66/65aug1993/65koch.html

Also white calville *jenneting apple. *
Maybe jenneting or geniting is just a term for early apple.
http://darvillsrareprints.com/Images/images/anderson%20flowers/Fruit/white.jpg


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

http://maplevalleyorchards.com/Pages/AppleTreeDescriptions_C.aspx?page=C 

wish it described the shape better than "unique"

"Calville Blanc d Hiver
Origin: France or Germany 1598 Ripens: Oct/Nov Zone: 3 - 6
Uniquely shaped medium to large size fruit, skin yellow with light red flush. Fine textured. Flesh is tender, yellowish-white; flavor sweet, subacid, aromatic. Higher in Vitamin C than an orange. This is the gourmet culinary apple of France, excellent for tarts."


----------

